# What to do with dependent street cats



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

A few months ago I took pity on a street-cat that seemed to hang around my villa getting bullied by the bigger cats in the area who guard the bins on the street and started leaving out dry food once a day. One day 2/3 months ago, 4 kittens appeared and they’ve been living in my garden ever since. 

Stupidly I admit, I was then “persuaded” by them to feed them 2/3 times a day and seem to completely rely on me for food. Unfortunately, I am going on vacation on Friday for a week and when I return, I’m moving to an apartment at the other end of Dubai, and I’m a bit worried about what will happen to them.

They seem friendly enough, happy to run around my legs, etc, but I’m not sure what to do for the best. Any advice would be appreciated! I sent an e-mail to Feline Friends to see what they suggested but didn't hear back.


----------



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

It's very nice what you're doing and I would probably have done the same however do you definitely know that they are not peoples pets?! I did the same at uni - feeding a couple of kittens until their owner came round and politely told us to stop doing so.

I would have suggested Feline Friends but you've said you've had no luck. The problem is they are inundated with so many cats/kittens needing homes. It's where I got my kittens from so I know how desperate they are for foster homes. They do have a phone number so you could try that and maybe you will get an answer?! Sorry can't be more helpful


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Please place an ad here as well: 
Free Adoption

Dubizzle.com


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm not sure they'd be able to be adopted, perhaps the kittens could, but the mother is definitely a street cat now. Definitely don't belong to anyone.


----------



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

unless any of your neighbours will take up the task of feeding them i'm not sure that there is much you can do

definitely try calling feline friends but as i said they already have more than they can foster/re-home as it is. unfortunately these guys may just have to be left to fend for themselves. it's horrible i know but there are only so many that can be helped :-(


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Try to get all the cats neutered before you leave. Feline Friends might help with the neutering and the Al Barsha vet clinic gives hefty discounts for neutering stray kittens. 

We can't adopt all the cats in Dubai and it can be hard to walk away from feeding the street cats, but we can't let them control our lives either. Getting them neutered will at least prevent the kittens from having more babies and adding to the stray population.

As already mentioned, you can also speak with the neighbors and see if there's any friendly cat mad person who'd be happy to keep on feeding them.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

By feeding the cats, especially the kittens they will have lost both their survival instinct and will to hunt. Also, as you have mentioned, the kittens don't fear humans which sadly is what is needed for a feral cat to survive.

Gradually start feeding them away from the house, even if its only a few feet away to begin with. Eventually start feeding them by the bins, that way they will associate the bins with food. 

Also start to feed them intermittently so they are not totally dependant on you and will at least forage for food if not hunt. You said in a previous post that you leave the maids door open for them, sadly you're going to have to shut this and face up to the bullying cats.

It's a tough one, heartbreaking typing this and looking at the photo of the wee ******s but it's going to be fairer on them to try and train them away from you, rather than just up sticks one day and leave them bemused.


----------



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

Just spoken to a FF volunteer and she said that they would cover the neutering costs if you are able to get the cats into a box and take them to a vet. 

Please do call FF first though and explain the situation and so they can advise which vet to use - if the call doesn't get answered leave a message and someone will get back to you. I would put the number on here but it'll get blocked - you can get it from felinefriendsdubai dot com 

Definitely agree with what Mr Rossi has said about distancing their feeding aswell. Hope this helps


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

anne_m said:


> Just spoken to a FF volunteer and she said that they would cover the neutering costs if you are able to get the cats into a box and take them to a vet.
> 
> Please do call FF first though and explain the situation and so they can advise which vet to use - if the call doesn't get answered leave a message and someone will get back to you. I would put the number on here but it'll get blocked - you can get it from felinefriendsdubai dot com
> 
> Definitely agree with what Mr Rossi has said about distancing their feeding aswell. Hope this helps


We would never block the contact details of FF

Home | Feline Friends Dubai

As others have said, they are completely over run and it's a major problem when you are staffed purely by volunteers. Running FF is very expensive so if anyoen can donate or find time to assist they'd be grateful.

Mr Rossi's advice is good, so I'd try that. I would also go down the neutering route as it is so important to reduce the number of strays. The number of cute cats needing home is heartbreaking.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Good luck. Vacation on Friday doesnt leave alot of time  The little guys will have a tough go. No way to speak to the neighbors and see if they can leave out food every few days until hopefully a natural instinct kicks in? Already have two or that little spotted guy would be coming home with me! Looks beautiful!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Feline Friends did get back to me, but pretty much echoed what Mr Rossi said.

It's hard enough to get the 10 metres or so from my car to the front door with them swarming round my feet, getting them to follow me 80-100 metres across a busy road to the nearest communal bin would take some doing.

Will have a word with my neighbours, but I don't hold too much hope there, they seem to leave their dog outside barking all day and night.


----------

